# صلاة السهرانة



## الكرمة (21 أغسطس 2007)

صلاة السهرانة 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين



جبتلكم صلاة كلش احبها وكلما اصليها دموعي تنزل وما اعتقد اكو مسيحي ميعرفها بس الناسيها اتمنى يقراها


صلاة السهرانة 


-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



أفتحي لنا باب التحنن ياوالدة الله المباركة، لأننا بأتكالنا عليك لا نخيب، بل نخلص من كل المحن، لأنك خلاص المسيحيين. ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا، لأننا عليك اتكلنا فلا تسخط علينا ولا تذكر آثامنا لكن أنضر الينا بما أنك إله متحنن وخلصنا من أعدائنا لأنك أنت إلهنا ونحن شعبك وجميعنا صنعة يديك وبأسمك ندعى: 


هليلويا هليلويا هليلويا


السر الذي منذ الدهور، قد أنكشف لك ايتها البتول النقية، حين حضر جبرائيل مسلماً عليك وهاتفاً نحوكِ قائلاً أفرحي ياأرضاً غير مزروعة، أفرحي ياعليقة غير محترقة،أفرحي ياعمقاً يعسر النضر اليه، أفرحي يا جسرا ناقلاً الى السماوات وسلماً مصعداً الى العلاء الذي شاهده يعقوب، أفرحي يا جرة المن الالهية، أفرحي يامزيلة اللعنة،أفرحي ياسبب انتشال آدم الرب معك. 
أعينينا في عسر العصر على المصائب والقهر***سلي القلب المنكسر ياجابرة يامجبرة
نصرخ اليك بالسلام والفرح نحن المؤمنين، لأننا بك أشتركنا بالفرح السرمدي فخلصينا من تجارب الشيطان ونجنا من كل ضربة أصابتنا بسبب كثرة خطايانا. إذ قد ظهرت لنا نوراً وثباتاً، فنصرخ اليك قائلين: افرحي ياكوكباً لايغيب، انتي التي جذبت لناالشمس المنيرة، افرحي ياعاموداً نارياً بك يدخل البشر الى الحياة الأبدية، افرحي ياسلطانة العالمين، افرحي ياجميلة النساء البريئة من كل العيوب، طوباك تطويباً لايزول، طوباك ياحمامة ولدت لنا الفادي الرحيم، طوباك يادائمة البتولية، طوباك يافخر المتحدين، طوباك ياجمال الصديقين، طوباك ياخلاص المؤمنين، يارب اشفعلينا وابعد غضبك عنا، ولا تهملنا ولا تجعلنا فريسة للأعداء، ولاكن أذكر دمك المراق لأجل خلاصنا وعاملنا كحسب لطفك وتحننك امسح يارب دموع الباكين والباكيات اوارفع من قلوبهم كافة التنهدات والحسرات اذ لا إاله لنا سواك أنت يارجاء البائسين ومجيب الطالبين وحامي الجزعين، فقوم رجائنا ياإلهنا وبادر لسمع صراخ المساكين وارحم شقائنا وابعد نيران الحروب عن شباننا وتحنن على دموع أطفالنا ولا تذكر زلاتنا. إذ لنا عندك شفيعة هي التي ولدتك.هلموا أيها المؤمنين وسبحوا مهللين لأن جبرائيل أقبل الى الناصرة الى العذراء مريم حاملاً بشائر الفرح والسرور قائلاً: افرحي أيتها البريئة من كل عيب، افرحي يا شفيعة المسكونة، افرحي يا عرشاً سماوياً.
ها نحن أحقر البنين جئنا اليك طالبين - كوني لنا خير معين ياسيدة الأنتصار 
ياذات كل تسبيح ايتها الأم التي ولدت الكلمة الذي يفوق في القداسة كل القديسين أقبلي منا هذه التقدمة وأحفضينا جميعاً من المصائب. وأنقذي من العقوبات المزمعة جميع الهاتفين نحوك قائلين: ياباب الرحمة ياكنز كل نعمة يامن لاترد كل من يلتجيء اليها ولا تخيب سائليها، ياسيدتنا العذراء مريم، نتوسل الى قدسك وصلاحك، بأن تعيني ضعفنا، أشفي أمراضنا، أزيلي مصائبنا، قدسي نقوسنا، نقي ضمائرنا، طهري حركاتنا، قومي سبلنا، ثبتي أقدامنا، أوفي ديوننا، أمحي أوزارنا، قوي حقارتنا، أسندي شيوخنا، أعضدي شباننا، ربي أطفالنا، أحفظي الحاضرين وردي بالسلامة الغائبين، تعطفي على الذليلين،وأغفري آثام الخاطئين بشفاعتك وطهارتك السامية، أستري النساء والرجال الأعفاء، ارحمي المفقودين وأمواتنا الراقدين، ردي عنا جور الضالمين، أدفعي عنا شر الأشرار العنيدين وخلصينا من الأقوام غير الرحومين، صوني بيعتك وأولادها أجمعين وأحرسي شعبك المسيحي المتكل عليك وهو بك مستعين، كفي أبصار الضالمين عن كل من أشترك معنا في هذه السهرانة وهم واقفون أمام صورتكِ المقدسة الشريفة ألسامية اقبلي ياعذراء ياحنونة طلباتهم وصلواتهم وسهرهم دائماً وفي كل حين. سور مراحمك يحجبهم وسترك الأقدس يسترهم ويكونون من المنصورين وخلصيهم من شر الأعداء المنضورين وغير المنضورين وأحرسينا نحن الحقيرين مع جميع الكهنة والشمامسة وجميع المؤمنين ونصرخ ثلاث مرات قائلين
:


استجبنا يا رب استجبينا


امين[/color]


----------



## asula (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاة السهرانة*

عاشت ايدك الكرمة على هذه الصلاة
وهي بالنسبة لي هي صلاة مهمة جداا 
والرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## maro nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة السهرانة*

ممكن اسال سؤال لية اسمها صلاة السهرانة


----------



## الكرمة (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة السهرانة*

لانها صلاة لطلب الشفاعة من العذراء مريم ام النور وهي صلاة شاملة بها دعوات المسيحيين بقلب منكسر طالبين الغفران والتي تعلمنا كيف انه يجب ان نكون سهرانين بأنتظار العريس السماوي سيدنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أغسطس 2014)

امين يا رب يسوع استجبني بقي !


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أغسطس 2014)

*طوباك مريم البكر طوباك بالفم والفكر
نحن باسمك نفتخر كل زمان ودهر
عينينا في عسر العصر على مصائب الدهر
سلًي ذي القلب المنكسر يا جابرة يا مجبرة*


----------

